# intel processors x gentoo

## zhushazang

I have some machines running gentoo and every machine running under AMD Processors (64-bit profile), everything is right. Every source code compile fine.

But, some machines, i've installed under Intel Core 2 Quad or i7 processor and this machines have problem compile especific 2 packages:

glibc (>=2.11.2) and lvm2 (2.02.73-r1)

It's weird, don't compile in any intel processor machine.

Take a example of emerge --info uner i7 machine.

Portage 2.2_rc88 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo-r2fenelon2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2fenelon2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_930_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 28 Sep 2010 14:00:23 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3, 2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/tomoyo/conf /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy distlocks fail-clean fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

MAKEOPTS="-j8 --load-average"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="R X X509 a52 aac acl acpi agent akonadi alsa amd64 animgif ansi apache2 aruba authdaemond authlib bash-completion bashlogger bcmath berkdb bineditor bl blas blender blender-game bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar caps cdr cli consolekit cracklib cron crypt cscope ctype ctypes-python cups curl cvs cxx dbus decoder-preprocessor-rules desktopglobe device-mapper diskio dri dts dv dvb dvbplayer dvbsetup dvd dvdarchive dvdchapjump dvdnav dvdr dvi dynamic dynamicplugin ebook embedded emboss encode epydoc esd examples exif expat extend extraengine extras fakevim fam ffmpeg filter firefox flac flexresp2 fontconfig fontforge fortran frontend ftp gcrypt gd gdbm gdu geoip ggi gif gjdoc gmp gnome-keyring gnutls google google-gadgets gpg gpm graphviz gsm gstreamer gtk gui guile gzip hal hash hpn iconv idn ilbc imap inline inline-init-failopen ipv6 isag jabber jack java java6 javacomm javascript jbig jce jde jingle jmf jms jmx jni john jpeg kde kdecards kdevplatform kdm kdrive lame lapack lastfm lastfmradio latex latex3 latin1 lcms libnotify libwww lm_sensors lua lvm lvm1 lzma lzo mad maildir mbox mercurial mfd-rewrites mhash mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib multimedia multislot multitarget multiuser mysql mysqli nagios-dns nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh ncurses network network-cron networking networkmanager nls nntp nptl nptlonly objc objc++ objc-gc offensive ogg okular opengl openmp optimization optimized-qmake oss pam pango passwdqc pcre pdf perforce perl phonon php plotutils plugins png policykit pop ppds ppm pppd prelude python python3 qalculate qimageblitz qml qscintilla qt-dbus qt-webkit qt3support qt4 qthelp qtmultimedia qtscript quicktime qwt rar readline reflection regex reload reload-error-restart rrdcgi rss sasl script sdk sdl semantic-desktop sensord server session sidebar sieve smime smp smtp snmp sockets source spell sqlite srp sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg svgz symux sysfs syslog sysvipc szip t1lib targetbased tcl tcpd themes theora threads thumbnail thumbnails thunderbird tiff timestats tk toolame tpm tpmtok trace truetype twitter twolame unicode ups urandom usb utils v4l v4l2 valgrind vcd vcdinfo vda vdpau vga video vim vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wddx webinterface webkit wxwidgets wxwindows x264 xcb xml xmlpatterns xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xsl xtended xulrunner xv xvid yaz zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pt_BR" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport harness ide java nb websvccommon cnd dlight enterprise ergonomics groovy identity mobility php profiler" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga v4l fbdev nouveau svga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Some hint?

----------

## Jaglover

First thing is to drop back to safe CFLAGS, did you try that?

----------

## zhushazang

I have other machine with this emerge --info and the same problem (i'm going back to safe cflags in the other machine like u said).

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.34-gentoo-r4-creta x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r4-creta-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6700_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Aug 2010 01:05:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3, 2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3, 4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests autoaddcvs ccache distcc distlocks emerge fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://dns.liec.ufscar.br/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx diskio dri fontforge fortran gdbm gpm iconv lapack libffi lm_sensors mfd-rewrites mmx modules mudflap multilib multislot multiuser ncurses nethack nis nls nptl nptlonly objc objc++ objc-gc openmp pam parse-clocks pcre perl pppd python python3 readline reflection rrdcgi session spl sse sse2 ssl subversion sysfs tcpd threads unicode utils xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pt_BR" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## Etal

Could you post the error output you get?

----------

## xibo

i'm not an emerge --info guru, so i'll ask where /etc/make.profile goest to, and whether you have CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION in your kernel. seems most obvious to make glibc not compile to me.

AFAIK lvm is broken independent of platform.

----------

## zhushazang

Hey, SOLVED!!!

(where have 2.18.xxx e 2.20.xxx)

eselect binutils set 2 

recompiled

working

Sorry for inconvenience.

----------

